# In Loving Memory of Fifee



## mimi3908 (Aug 25, 2010)

We are deeply saddened over the passing of our beautiful calico girl Fifi yesterday. She was approximately 6 years old and we had her for 3.5 years adopted her from a shelter. When we saw her beautiful unique face on Petfinder we had to drive 50 miles to meet her. Fi was a large alpha kitty with a gentle heart. She is most remembered for being both a motherly figure and wonderful sister to three other kitties. One of whom was quite inseparable from her and will miss her dearly. Fi was amazing in getting new kitties integrated in our home, which made our task easier in adopting kitties. Her constant attention and determination to establish order in the house enable all of us to be one big happy family. Although she had her regular checkups and was given a clean bill of health, a family history of heart disease took our Fi over the rainbow bridge in her sleep late last night. She was literally a sleeping beauty when we found her in her relaxed pose. We are thankful that she appeared to pass away in her sleep peacefully. Our hearts ache every time we think of her. We miss her coming up to us for her play time, jumping onto her favorite places around the house and wagging her tail for her favorite treats. We will miss her looking up the stairs while we come down. We will miss her bonding and grooming with her kitties. And most of all we will miss her in front of her favorite window and noise she makes dragging her toy mouse around the house. Her passing left a big hole in our hearts. Bye Bye Fifi - your Mum and Dad and rest of the family are heart broken and miss you our baby girl so much of your wonderful memories are with us forever.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh Fifi was beautiful and so obviously loved. Thankfully she didn't suffer. RIP Fifi.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Im sorry for your loss at least she had a good home


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness... I am so sorry for the loss of your gorgeous FiFi.  It is never fair when they're taken from us too young... just isn't fair at all.  I am relieved to hear she passed away peacefully... she knew nothing but happiness and love up until her last breath, thanks to the wonderful life you gave her. *hugs*


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Mimi,
I am so sorry for your loss of Fifi...What a Beautiful girl...
It's wonderful that she just got to slip away peacefully, at home, surrounded by all the smells and sounds so familiar and dear to her...
It never gets easier, when goodbyes have to be said to one of our precious little ones...
(((HUGS))) and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry Mimi. What a stunning kitty she was, and with a beautiful personality to match her looks. Lots of hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, so young to be gone! I'm grateful that you knew she had this family history of heart disease and that it was not a total shock to you. Rest in peace little Fifee and thank you for blessing your family with your wonderfulness!


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss! 

Fifi was obviously well loved and will be remembered! Hugs to you!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. You gave Fifi a wonderful home. Sending you thoughts and prayers.

Judy


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss of Fifee. You post shows what a wonderful family member she was and a lovely testament to her. When they have to go this is the way, peacefully, having known a loving home. Big hugs


----------



## mimi3908 (Aug 25, 2010)

We like to thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.

It really doesn't get any easier despite going through with this over 4 years ago with another wonderful kitty. My significant other is having a tough time dealing with this, constantly thinking of her, shedding many tears. There is one less food plate to put out there now, one less kitty to join into play time when she usually come running up and down the stairs to the living room. And as big as she was, her steps were noticeable and now even with three other kitties, the house feels a bit empty because Fi was the one who roamed the house constantly. Fi was truly amazing, the leader, the most active and sociable one of the 4. In the last month she was with us, she was showing how clever she was in trying to get a new comer named Lily, a loner type semi-feral dilute calico, holed up in her own room for integration purposes to come out and join the clan. Only Fi, an imposing kitty can show the motherly tough love to Lily, constantly going to her room and be with her and stand up to her, if need be. We know we can trust it to Fi, who has done it a few times already with her other mates, to get the new kitty to understand and accept order and dynamics of the house. And Fi was succeeding with Lily, constantly being with her, sleeping in close proximity to Lily when the others are afraid. Now that kitty is more acceptable to others too, making life better for her and all of us, all thanks to Fi's persistence and tough love. And that is just one aspect of her incredible personality that we will miss dearly. Her best friend, a grey tabby named Gigee, is one we worry about most since they were very close and both been with us the longest. We see Gigee going to spots where she and Fi normally hug each other to sleep or do their grooming routines together. Now Gi is alone and looks a bit lost. We are trying to do extra for her to make sure she is comfortable. This loss is quite sudden, we sometimes think what more we can do...just difficult to answer and deal with. One hour she appeared normal and a few hours later, she was gone, just like that. Again, thanks all for your condolences. We want wish all of you wonderful holiday season and will definitely celebrate her memories this holiday.


----------



## KimV (Nov 11, 2014)

Fifee was so beautiful and strong, you can even see it in her picture how special she was and how confident she looked. What stunning colors too! I'm so sorry for your loss Mimi. So young... I recently lost my kitty who was only 6.5 years old. You always think you've got 10 more years with them and when it happens it happens so fast. Life can be so unfair sometimes.

It sounds like she touched many in her short life, your sig other, all those kitties, and of course yours. What a shame she didn't have more time on this earth, but in her short time she accomplished so much! She sounded like a kitty angel, even though she gave tough love it was what those other kitties needed at the time. What a character. 

Give lots of snuggles and love to Gigee.


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

So sorry for your less. Fifee was gorgeous and wonderful and she had had a great life with you.


----------



## mimi3908 (Aug 25, 2010)

KimV said:


> Fifee was so beautiful and strong, you can even see it in her picture how special she was and how confident she looked. What stunning colors too! I'm so sorry for your loss Mimi. So young... I recently lost my kitty who was only 6.5 years old. You always think you've got 10 more years with them and when it happens it happens so fast. Life can be so unfair sometimes.
> 
> It sounds like she touched many in her short life, your sig other, all those kitties, and of course yours. What a shame she didn't have more time on this earth, but in her short time she accomplished so much! She sounded like a kitty angel, even though she gave tough love it was what those other kitties needed at the time. What a character.
> 
> Give lots of snuggles and love to Gigee.


We are very sorry for your loss as well. It is so sad and yes, 6.5 is way too young and thank you and everyone for their kind words. We are changing the diets of our kitties, as they are somewhat overweight and that may have hastened Fi's condition. Your observation on Fi is spot on as well, she was an exceptionally confident girl, probably because she knew she was the alpha of the house but in a gentle way - she had a soft spot for her kitty friends and she was the only one who actively groomed each one of them except for the new comer which would have taken some more time for her to adapt. Fi's only fear was stormy weather, she would run to hiding spots during lightning and we use to hug her in the bed when weather act up to calm her down. Good old memories. Again, thank you.


----------

